# ssh with dos command



## lemings (Jul 7, 2009)

hi everybody,

im wondering if i can by a dos command open an ssh connection.
everyday i have to open a connection with putty to achieve another
treatment, the problem is if iam sick, no one will lanch the treatment
that's why i'd like to do it with .bat file that will open the ssh connection
everyday and automatically.

thanks


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

putty can be launched from the cmd line so yes you can write a batch file to start it. 
http://the.earth.li/~sgtatham/putty/0.60/htmldoc/Chapter3.html#using-cmdline-session


----------

